# الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

انقل لكم هده الاسعافات الاولية وما عليكم الا ان تقوموا فقط بالضغط على رابط العنوان امامكم
وسوف يتم تحميل فيلم توضيحي يشرح كل عملية
إسعافية على حدهـ , هذا ما احببت أن أشارككم 
به وأتمنى أن ينال على رضاكم









مقدمة عن الاسعافات الاولية
أهداف الإسعافات الأوليه
التنفس الإصطناعي
كسور الساعد والرسغ
تنظيف مسلك الهواء
الضغط الخارجي على الصدر
كيف يدور الأوكسجين في الدم
الإغماء
الصدمه
كسور الطرف السفلي
الحروق بالكهرباء
أنواع الجروح
جروح البطن
جروح العين
النزف من الفم
النزف الداخلي
محتويات حقيبة الاسعاف الأولي
الحروق الاشعائيه
أنواع الكسور
المؤثرات على التنفس
أعراض الإختناق
وضع الإفاقه
كيف نتحقق من خفقان القلب
النزف الخارجي البسيط







أرجو ان اكون افدت الجميع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

*موضوع جااااااااااااااامد
بجد حلوة خالص
وكدة يبقى عندنا ملف عن الاسعافات الاولية فى موضوع كوكو مان
وشرحها بالصور فى موضوعك يايارا
ميرسى كمان مرة على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

موضوع مفيد جدا يا يارا


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *موضوع جااااااااااااااامد
> بجد حلوة خالص
> وكدة يبقى عندنا ملف عن الاسعافات الاولية فى موضوع كوكو مان
> وشرحها بالصور فى موضوعك يايارا
> ...



ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة ومرورك العطر 
بجد نورتى الموضوع ياسكرة

وهاحاول ادمج الاتنين فى موضوع 
ميرسي كمان مرة لمشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا يا يارا



ميرسي ياباشا لردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

شكرااااااااااااا يا بت يا يارا على الموضوع 

ودعوات كل المجروحين والمحروقين..إلخ ليكى ههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا يا بت يا يارا على الموضوع
> 
> ودعوات كل المجروحين والمحروقين..إلخ ليكى ههههههه​



_ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يابت يامرمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الفظيعة الشنيعة دى :Love_Letter_Send:
نورتى ياولية الموضوع 30: 30: 30:_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

ولية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا ياختى انا مش ولية

ده انتى اللى وليه 

انا مرمر  ​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
ماشي يامرمر
معلش ياختى الكيبورد احولت​


----------



## candy shop (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا يارا بجد

معلومات جامده فعلا

المفروض يثبت للاهميه​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياكاندى ياقمر لردك الجميل
وتشجيعك الاجمل بجد
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر_​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا يارا

وفعلا لاهميته هقوم بتثبيه حالا

الرب يباركك وفي انتظار المزيد من المواضيع المميزة


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي مينا باشا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وتثبيتك للموضوع
نورت الموضوع ياقمر_​


----------



## ra.mi62 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

*فعلا موضوع مهم ورائع*
*شكرا لكي على هذا الموضوع الجامد*
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## cuteledia (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

*موضوعك فوق الروعة ومفيد جدا يا يارا
تسلم ايدك يا قمر... يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياليديا حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك وكلامك الرقيق نورتى الموضوع ياسكرة​_


----------



## totty (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

_موضوع جاااااااامد يا يارا

وبكده بقيتى الدكتوره يارا 

ودكتوره فى كل التخصصات كمان
ههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياحبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى ياسكرة​_


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

*موضوع جامد جدا بجد
وفيه كل حاجة
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرة*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

*بجد بجد موووضو ع  مهم جداااااااا........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يادونا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## amooora (3 يوليو 2008)

يسلم ايديك يارا 
الرب يحميكي ويبارك تعبك
موضوع رائع ومهم ومفيد بنفس الوقت


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياأمورة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

موضوع مفيد جدا يا يارا​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياأمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي دودوز لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرســـــــــــى جدااااااااااااااا


على الصور والنصائح وألف شكر واتمنى من الله ان تأخدى ثواب ذلك


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلووووووووومات المفيده


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي محمد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا يارا يا عسل

بس احنا كدة هانكون دكاترة 


بس ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## merj07 (25 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## arambarca (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*

موضوع حلو


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا يارا يا عسل
> 
> بس احنا كدة هانكون دكاترة
> 
> ...


ميرسي دودي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

merj07 قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا


 ميرسي يا merj07 لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسعافات الاولية صور متحركة مع الصوت (مهم اوى)*



arambarca قال:


> موضوع حلو


 ميرسي  arambarca لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل يا ( يارا ) .
يفك من التثبيت .
على فكره : نحنا هنا كنا بنثبت لأسبوع أو أتنين ( على الأكتر ) , مش تقولي ( قلم حر ) رجع و مستقصدني ؟

ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه
ولايهمك
المهم رجوعك بالسلامة للمنتدى
وردك الجميل على الموضوع​


----------

